
Solid State: Minnesota's High-Tech History - lindner
https://www.tpt.org/solid-state/video/solid-state-minnesotas-high-tech-history-35848/
======
lindner
This is a lot of history crammed into an hour. Goes from the early code-
breaking work and the development of Drum Memory at Engineering Research
Associates.

ERA merged with Sperry/Univac/Remington and then begat Control Data, Cray,
Unisys and many others.

Also tune in for some history of the Oregon Trail by Minnesota Educational
Computing Consortium (MECC) and how that ties into the rise of Internet
Gopher.

Oh and disclaimer: former Gopher Dude here.

------
draspawn
knew some of this, but it was great to see the complete rich history of the
computing industry in Minnesota

